# RecipeDB - Dirty Sanchez



## cdbrown (10/3/09)

Dirty Sanchez  Ale - American Light Lager  Kit & Kilo                      Brewer's Notes First brew to christen the kitCoopers International Mexican Cerveza0.25kg LDME0.5kg DextroseKit yeast (making it an ale)LDME and Dex in 2L boiling water for 15minsOG 1.036 (may have been slightly more than 21LFG 1.008Midstrength and easy drinking. Would increase the fermentables next time to get alc% up   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose    0.25 kg Generic DME - Light         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.039 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.36%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## hoppinmad (19/3/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Dirty Sanchez



Did you use the yeast supplied? What temperature did you ferment at? No dry hopping? How did it turn out?

I have a Coopers Cerveza fermenting at the moment. Used 800g dextrose and 500g wheat spray malt (O.G. 1.048). Bought S-23 lager yeast and am fermenting at 10C. Thinking of hopping with some saaz pellets for 3 days in the secondary fermenter and will probably lager for 2-3 weeks. Hopefully it turns out okay


----------



## cdbrown (23/6/09)

Even though this is very late response
Just used the kit yeast - this was my first brew so kept it simple and straight forward. Ended up being a fairly plain drink with a homebrew twang. Still got knocked back pretty quickly. Had a very low OG and SG so not much to it. Wouldn't brew it this way again, would definitely add some hops for bittering and also late additions for flavour and aroma - perhaps galena hops?


----------

